# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Baby crickets spawning in scorpion territory

## Hydrolicious

I guess crickets aren't too bright after all... I'm not sure if they were breeding in my cricket habitat and laid the eggs when I put them in to feed, or if they made sweet love in the presence of a predator; regardless, there are _numerous baby crickets_ within my emp's enclosure.

They're only a couple millimeters in length(about the size of a pinhead), and seem to still be translucent of sorts. You can see some eggs submerged in the coco-fiber as well. Sorry, no pics. This is exactly what they look like: http://aqua-terra-vita.com/Images/Cr...5(72ppi)-1.jpg

I'm really not too sure how I should go about dealing with this, considering I just replaced the substrate in my tank. I'd find it a waste to clean it out so soon. Will they starve in there on their own, or will I have an infestation to worry about?

----------


## cmack91

pull the out one by one lol, i cant think of much else besides pulling out your emp, dumping everything, cleaning everything and putting in new stuff

----------


## Hydrolicious

> pull the out one by one lol, i cant think of much else besides pulling out your emp, dumping everything, cleaning everything and putting in new stuff


That's what I was afraid of... I'm too lazy to do that, lol!

I guess I'll just have to clean the darned tank out.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kyser/wrx

That sucks

----------

